# Fuente Regulable de 0 a +/-12v 3A con proteccion anti cortos



## DDTenas (Abr 19, 2011)

Tengo el circuito de mi fuente regulable de +/- 12v  de 3A pero quiero colocarle una proteccion anti cortos con un led y rele.El regulador que uso es un LM338k, el diagrama es el que muestro abajo.

Estaba usando un circuito para la proteccion cotra cortos que se mostro en un tema de este foro.

Porfavor les pido alguna ayuda porque me urgee......

GRaciaas!!!


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 19, 2011)

Pues el lm338k ya trae proteccion contra cortos, o puedes ponerle un SCR solo tienes que calcular la resistencia, y es facil primero determinas la maxima corriente luego te fijas en el voltaje que necesita el scr para que se  sebe y luego calculas por ley de ohm y listo  buscalo en internet nada mas ponle asi, proteccion corto con scr y lo encuentras, pero el chiste es buscar


----------



## DDTenas (Abr 19, 2011)

Busque sobro la proteccion con SCR pero lo unico que encontre fue que es por medio de un tiristor y un peque;o diagrama poro no econtre ninguna formula. 

La proteccion contra cortos la necesito porque es requisito de un proyecto, en el diagrama utilice este circuito para la proteccion, pero hay algunas variables que no se que de que son.


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 20, 2011)

A ver imagino que Rsc es la resistencia de censado de corriente, el valor de 0.8 a de ser el voltaje de la union base emisor, e Isc es la corriente maxima a que de debe cortar cuando se supere, por ejemplo si quieres que corte cuando se alcance una corriente de 2A entonces la resistencia que necesitas sera de 0.4 ohms "Cosa dificil de conseguir"
De esta forma el regulador LM7800 solo proporciona la corriente maxima que es IREGmax donde te recomiendo que sea menor a 1A, luego la Beta es la del transistor Q2 e Iomax pues es la maxima corriente que va proporcionar tu circuito, los transistores forma algo asi como una llave de paso cuando se supera IREGmax el Q1 comienza a conducir el excedente hasta llegar al limite de Iomax, Q2 se encarga de activar a Q1, mejor deberias simularlo en algun programa como Livewire para que veas como se ve el flujo de la corriente, y entiendas mejor, porque lo mas seguro es que ya te confundi mas que para eso se experto jejeje, dice que s proteccion contra cortos y en realidad no hace tal cosa, mas bien solo limita la corriente, por ejemplo si Iomax es de 4A cuando se provoque un corte este podria llegar a por ejemplo 6A pero el circuito lo va limitar solamente a IREGmax que podria ser por ejemplo 800mA, pero tanto asi como desconectar la fuente no lo hace


----------



## DDTenas (Abr 24, 2011)

Simule todo el  diagrama de la fuente con la proteccion y funciona pero al momento de llegar al minimo valor del potenciomentro se activa la proteccion, esto sucede teniendo carga la fuente.

Por favor alguna sugerencia de que puedo hacer.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola.

Sube o publica el circuito del simulador (lo empacas en winzip o winrar).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gusmarr (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola A todos. 
Yo tengo que poner una resistencia de 0.4 ohmnios y 5 W, en un circuito, para bajar el voltaje del mismo para la aplicación que necesito. Podre conseguir esto?? o si no, como debo hacer para que me queden estos valores combinando dos o mas resistencias comerciales estandar??
Agradecere cualquier explicacion simple porque no se mucho de estos temas. Gracias.


----------



## andres03126 (Oct 29, 2013)

solo una pregunta en donde esta la salida del circuito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2013)

V1 es el transformador

La salida es *VREG* = positivo y *COMON* = negativo


----------



## marcosuni (Nov 30, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Sube o publica el circuito del simulador (lo empacas en winzip o winrar).
> 
> ...



hola  el aficionado ...tengo un  problema , es una fuente de 5A como maximo de 1.2 a 30v... pero el detalle es que no me prende el led .. le cambie el transistor por que no lo encontré en la librería de proteus  ...  que es lo que podría modificar para q me funcione el indicador(led)  de sobre corriente ... gracias por la yuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2013)

marcosuni dijo:


> hola el aficionado ...tengo un problema


 
De esa manera te perdés la oportunidad de que algún otro voluntario te conteste 

Saludos !


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 30, 2013)

Hola.

Sube o publica el circuito del simulador (lo empacas en winzip o winrar).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

